# Cowen Uncapper Water or Steam?



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Hot hot water will work but steam works much better.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Next question.........

Has anyone made a homemade steam generator??


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I have a water heater from a car wash, vertical coils with propane burner underneath. The water and heat are adjusted so that it produces steam, which vents in to a drum in the extracting room for hot water. You can't touch the knives they're so hot.


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Remember, steam will go to 1100 degrees. Water goes to 212 only. How hot do you want your honey? Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We use a large old pressure cooker with barbed fittings on top of a propane burner stand that sits outside of our extracting room. The steam goes through a tube to the knives and back out vented onto the ground. I doubt that hot water would be hot enough and harder to circulate.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

odfrank said:


> We use a large old pressure cooker


How long will a large pressure cooker generate steam before
it goes dry??


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the pressure cooker for my vibrating knife. I think the capacity for the cooker is 12 qts. I only fill it 1/3 full and adjust the heat so it barely boils. That will last about 4 hrs. If you fill the cooker to full it takes to long to get going. Last year I used a turkey fryer burner with 20 lbs propane tank. I think a better way( doing it this year) is to get an electric range(free used parts one) and take the large coil and wire it to 220 v using the range control to adjust the heat. I am also using a older cowen auto this year instead of the single vibrating knife.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I use hot water, riged up to a hot water heater with a circulation pump. I would say hot water is the most trouble free option to use, set your temp, and forget about it for the rest of the extraction season.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ian said:


> I use hot water, riged up to a hot water heater with a circulation pump..


I am really, really, glad to hear that Ian. What temp gives
you good results?


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with Ian, I use hot water in my Silver Queen and have had no problems. Can't recall what I have my temp. set at offhand (remembering that wax melts at around 145 F), so I believe it's around 160 F. Sound about right Ian?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Sundance said:


> How long will a large pressure cooker generate steam beforeit goes dry??


More than half a day on the size we have.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Gregg said:


> I agree with Ian, I use hot water in my Silver Queen and have had no problems. Can't recall what I have my temp. set at offhand (remembering that wax melts at around 145 F), so I believe it's around 160 F. Sound about right Ian?


Thanks Gregg....... The machine's connections look like it
was run on water before is my guess. Hot water is a much
easier option.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya, I kinda forget now too, but I set my cowen heater at its max setting, I'll check next time I am in the honey house,

Steam is also quite popular, and it keeps the blade much hotter and is said to cut better, but, it also requires too much attention during times where those kind of jobs get forgotten.


----------

